

MSNBC Covers E-Cat's October 28 Cold Fusion Test - mrb
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45153076/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
thret
"Most physicists as well as the United States Department of Energy (DoE),
academic journals, and the U.S. Patent Office consider cold fusion machines to
be hoaxes, because they say physics rules out the possibility of room-
temperature nuclear fusion."

No, physics does not. They are hoaxes because there's no known way to do it
efficiently.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon-catalyzed_fusion>

------
geuis
That's not a news report, its a freaking fluff piece.

Here's a piece of advise. Don't _ever_ rely on mass-media sources to cover
science/technology accurately.

Go to the sources. Go to the peer-reviewed journals, etc. Find the university
or research sites that typically cover science discoveries and are written and
edited BY ACTUAL SCIENTISTS that are knowledgeable in a given field.

If you want a more general account of something, find a dedicated organization
or blog that has an excellent reputation for _accurately_ summarizing
announced discoveries. These are generally run by people who actually know
what the fuck is going on.

Now for this E-Cat thing, so far its a load of bollux. You don't go around for
years saying you've got some ground breaking advance in technology and/or
physics but never let people examine it. If its true, then you let experts see
it and you publicly prove that it works.

The whole "non-patented" bit is crap too. That's why we have a patent system.
One that lets you publish the details of an invention while profiting from it.

This whole thing smells so bad that its time to take out the trash.

~~~
mrb
FYI I researched the scientific background here:
<http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=61>

